# "faina"



## chinesegirl

I read this word Faina in many romanian forums, what does it mean?
multumesc


----------



## jazyk

If you are talking about fain, feminine faină, it means _very good, fine, excellent_. From German fein.


----------



## chinesegirl

thank you jazyk! so faina=superba, frumoasa?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, depending on the context.


----------



## Miaow

I confirm, *fain *(masc.), *faină *(fem.) means *frumoasă*.

Then there is _făina _that means_ flour, _but I doubt it is used on the forums unless they are about cooking recepies._ 
_


----------



## farscape

Miaow said:


> I confirm, *fain *(masc.), *faină *(fem.) means *frumoasă*, or *foarte bună*, *de calitate*
> Then there is _făin__ă_ that means_ flour, _but I doubt it is used on the forums unless they are about cooking recepies._
> _



Just to be clear:
1/ fain (_masc_.) and fai-nă (_fem_.) - _adjective_; see the complete definition here:
http://dexonline.ro/definitie/fain

2/ fă-i-nă (_fem_.) - _noun_, flour

Later,


----------



## xpictianoc

wow! in Polish "fajna" means nice, good. cool.  This is rather a colloquial expression for a girl.

Patrz, jaka fajna dziewczyna - Look what a nice, cool girl! 

I did not know that Polish shares such words with Romanian


----------



## kamicris

Hi everyone, I'm new here and this is my very first post!

To complete the answer, fain/faină is rather used in colloquial Romanian. In standard Romanian we would use frumos/frumoasă.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## themask

faină - with the accent on the first "a" it means "frumoasă" (beautiful, feminin)
fain - with the accent on the first "a" it means "frumos" (beautiful, masculin)
făină - with the acent on "i" in means flour


----------



## Robyyz

fain=cool  very simple


----------



## chinesegirl

thank you for all your explanations !!!!!!!!!!!! mersi mult!


----------

